# International driving permit



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear all,
I was thinking a getting a international driving permit from India on my Oz PR. Will this help me in Canada, Toronto there to drive a vehical there? I would be moving to Toronto in the last week of Nov 2012 and i havent yet received my Work permit. Thus was thinking of getting the permit done on my Aus PR. Will that be fine.

Thanks....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Out of Country Drivers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

movetoaus said:


> Dear all,
> I was thinking a getting a international driving permit from India on my Oz PR. Will this help me in Canada, Toronto there to drive a vehical there? I would be moving to Toronto in the last week of Nov 2012 and i havent yet received my Work permit. Thus was thinking of getting the permit done on my Aus PR. Will that be fine.
> 
> Thanks....


International Driving Permits are not really recognized in Canada. What country is your licence presently stated?


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> International Driving Permits are not really recognized in Canada. What country is your licence presently stated?


Hi,
License is of India.

Thanks...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

movetoaus said:


> Hi,
> License is of India.
> 
> Thanks...


You are required to change to to an Ontario D/L within 90 days.


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Your international permit has a time limit on it if it's recognized (I know some are). As Auld Yin already stated, you'll need to obtain an Ontario license when it expires


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

We had to do this in Canada. Your licence is good for 90 days and then you have to sit the test to get your canadian licence. We are lucky that we had Irish licences and they have an Agreement with Saskatchewan where we didnt have to sit the test., But that is only in Saskatchewan and if you have Irish licence.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You are required to change to to an Ontario D/L within 90 days.


Thanks. So do I require an make an international driving permit from India or just the Indian License would suffice? any idea on this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

movetoaus said:


> Thanks. So do I require an make an international driving permit from India or just the Indian License would suffice? any idea on this?


Your license is good for 90 days but invalid thereafter.


----------

